# geez no one here knows how to do anything?



## vaser (Jan 15, 2004)

simple question really i jwst want to know how to wire in the gtir motor into a 91 sentra ser i have the motor harness and ecu and would rather use those. if i cant then someone tell me what i need to do to get this going the project is way past my set deadline allready. please some help would be appreciated and recognized thanks all


signed TRYING to boost in va :thumbup:


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

I thought my pm answered this?


----------



## vaser (Jan 15, 2004)

Harris said:


> I thought my pm answered this?


kinda but which sensors need to be changed and how do i wire in the resistor pack for the injectors and what does it look like so i can be sure to get the right thing thanks


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

i CAN say this for you - starting a thread with that kind of wording in it, isnt going to get you any brownie points with members that ARE in the know.


----------



## vaser (Jan 15, 2004)

Asleep_94_Altima said:


> i CAN say this for you - starting a thread with that kind of wording in it, isnt going to get you any brownie points with members that ARE in the know.


well if your not on here to help me out then why did you even bother leaving a message.one more if you can read, its a question. because ive asked and searched for the last 2 and a half months and harris here seems to be the only 1 whos willing to say anything that would even point me in the right direction thanks for posting! :cheers:


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

i believe your going to get banned soon.... to wire the motor into your car, remove the stock harness, and install the GTi-R harness the same way you removed the factory one.. and make sure you label (front O2 Male , Front O2Female) or (Dist female, Dist Male)... if not, it will make for a MASSIVE amount of confusion.... then the ecu should bolt in directly in place of hte stock sr20 one.. 

questions answered?

please be nice on the boards.. otherwise you will end up banned..


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

if we don't know how to do anything, and if you haven't found any answers in 2 months of searching, does it occur to you to LOOK SOMEWHERE ELSE?

Perhaps before telling us we don't know anything, maybe you should think about how it sounds??????


this thread is closed. Maybe you'll learn your lesson.


----------

